# from amerika with love



## pigpen (Jul 20, 2011)

The Freedom Fighter's Manual was a fifteen-page booklet that was manufactured by the United States' Central Intelligence Agency and airdropped over Nicaragua in 1983. A Contra fighter gave it to a U.S. reporter in Honduras in 1984. The manual enumerated several methods by which the average citizen could cause disorder.

The publication describes myriad ways in which the average citizen could disrupt the everyday workings of the government. It begins with actions that require little to no risk at all, such as hiding or destroying important tools, calling in sick for work, and leaving lights and faucets on. It then progresses to instruct people to steal food from the government, release livestock from farming cooperatives, and bring down telephone lines. Four pages are devoted to disabling vehicles. By the end of the pamphlet, there are detailed diagrams showing how to make and use Molotov cocktails against police stations.

Keep in mind, this is for informational purposes only and is not meant to incite any stupid, illegal actions. 

http://www.ballistichelmet.org/school/free.html


----------



## CXR1037 (Jul 20, 2011)

You're a terrorist!


----------



## steelcitybrew (Jul 20, 2011)

haha


----------



## crazy john (Jul 20, 2011)

hahah gotta love it!!! and is your spelling of amerika in the title of the thread a shoutout to abbie hoffman by any chance?


----------

